# NCE G-wire control with Airwire G2 board



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Has anyone used this combination? From what I've read, the NCE's compatible with any of Airwire's boards. I'm looking for feedback from those who have put theory into practice (or those who have at least heard of theory being put into practice. Hearsay is admissible.) While I know it's probably not as full-featured a combination as the G-wire/QSI board, if I've got a fleet of Phoenix-equipped locomotives for which I'm looking to update their control system, will this work? 


Later,

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes. I have used it. Works fine, but as expected, some people have horn/whistle bell problems. These can can be mitigated to a point.

Remember that there is the older and the newer version of the Airwire receiver.

Basically works as advertised on their site. 


Greg


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, it is fine in any mix match configuration between the NCE/QSI hardware and Airwire stuff. I have setup and used several different combinations and all is well, no issues. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too, Kevin. The NCE throttle works great with Airwire. The only thing I haven't been able to do with it is actually program a decoder to get the "beeps". I've had to revert to the Airwre 1300 or 9000 throttle to do that. Addressing the locomotives, changing CV's and all other functions work just fine.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What beeps? 

Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The AirWire receiver beeps when it is programmed.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

it beeps when being programmed by an AW throttle, but not by the NCE? very strange.... I did not pay attention to that when playing with it... 

I paid more attention to the sound card... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you, gentlemen. It goes without saying that consisting between the G-wire/QSI and Airwire-equipped locos would be equally seamless? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, the questions you are asking and the way you are asking makes me ask you something first: 

are you trying to contrast DCC functions between: 

An Airwire receiver and a DCC sound board 

AND 

A QSI (with Gwire transceiver) 

(and both scenarios use the NCE Gardwire throttle).

Please let me know, because there is some more "education" that needs to go on before you make this kind of comparison, about consisting specifically. 


When you talk this kind of operation, there are many facets, and to some people, there can be great differences in how it works, thus "seamless" could be in question. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Just at the very basic core levels. If I've got the NCE/G-wire combination, and a friend comes over with an Airwire/Phoenix-equipped loco, from what I'm reading so far, I can control both locomotives individually with the NCE throttle, assuming both are set to the same channel (0 - 7) and each has a unique addresses. Can that be taken to the "next level" and consist both locos? I'm not so much worried about the nitty-gritty, but just an overall compatibility of core functions. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That's the problem Kevin, there are 3 ways to consist, and requires some terminology. 

Let's put it this way, yes there would be a simple way to consist them, and there might be some limitations in consisting "features" on the AirWire/Phoenix combination. There are other ways to consist them, and properly set up, you could get the AirWire/Phoenix to work in a prototypical fashion. This would be much more "seamless" with all QSI. 

The main reason for this is that you are running TWO decoders in your AirWire/Phoenix setup, and these 2 decoders are not integrated, have no knowledge of each other, and also, the Phoenix being an old design and intended to be sound only, does not have the "brains" like the QSI, which can understand nuances, like only the lead engine in a consist normally has it's headlight on, or blows the horn. (Now all of this is fully customizable if you want it to work differently). 

So simple answer, at basic levels, using a basic form of consisting, easy peasy... much easier with the NCE cab since it already has 4 dedicated buttons for consisting, no extensive menus to follow. There's tons of other features built in to make things easy and powerful, but I won't clog up the thread with those items. 

You should be able to consist 2 locos in about 7 seconds... maybe 10 if you are having a bad day. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks. 

Later, 

K


----------

